# Guy launching a hand tool woodworking business on Kickstarter



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

He's probably not the only guy doing this, but it's interesting
how much dough has been pledged.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/joiner/the-joiners-apprentice


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Interesting indeed Loren. I appluad the guy for trying to work the way he wants but I still waffle on the kickstarter thing personally.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I have backed several projects on Kickstarter, Fundable and IndieGoGo. I've never had a problem with any of them, always received the rewards, if any, and have felt very good about helping people realize their dreams.

Rich


----------

